# my OGD..



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

here are some picture of my new fh. its an OGD .. im pickin it up tomorrow after i get off work.. i just wanted to show you guys .. all comments are welcome... laters.peace.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

last one for now...










this pics arent takin by me ofcourse... its the only pics i can provide..


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Very nice fish!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice pics man


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

did you have to take a bank down for that fish bro?haha jk cant wait can you ahaha


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You sure you're not gonna get a different fish, you cocksucking piece of sh*t?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> You sure you're not gonna get a different fish, you cocksucking piece of sh*t?
> [snapback]852712[/snapback]​


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Thats a sexy beast!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a nice fh. and the bump on his head is starting to grow. cool


----------

